# Buy what for a toy box?



## JM7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi everyone--

I am wanting to surprise my husband with the router and dovetail jigs he'll need to make a toy box for our son. I know he wants these things, but I also know he doesn't know which specific brand or model he wants. 

He isn't that new but isn't that advance either in woodworking so lets keep this as simple and inexpensive as possible please. He'd like to dovetail the joints and route a name in the top. 


Can you help me figure out what he needs--including brand and model? 

Thanks!

J's wife


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

I might suggest you give him a card with a note that you would like him to get the equipment he needs to get going and build that Toy Box. If you have a spending limit in mind, mention it to him as what you’re asking about can cost from $300.00 for stuff he would NOT want to $ ?,???.00 for stuff he probably dreams about but reasonably knows the two of you cannot afford and he would be happy in between.



Toy boxes can be as simple as a little box or very extravagant, requiring a whole work shop to build.

Tools like automobiles run from little runabouts, useless on the highway, to big 32 wheel transport trucks that can really handle heavy work, with little and small pickup trucks and cars in the middle, of course Ferrari’s testarossa is always the apple of someone’s eye. 

One can debate brand but no matter what some will say I like the ones I like ( cuzz they are the best ! ) even when the majority tell me that their’s are better.

:blink:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi J's wife

Get what you need for about 200.oo,all he needs is some wood 

Craftsman 2-hp Fixed/Plunge Router : Power Up With Deals at Sears

click on link on the same web page,Large "Through Dovetail Template Set"
Comes with all you need and free shipping on top of that.plus see the video on the same web page
MLCS Master Joinery Dovetail Set and Templates

Toy/Blanket Chest Project
SKILL LEVEL: Beginner to Intermediate 
MLCS Project Plans
===


JM7 said:


> Hi everyone--
> 
> I am wanting to surprise my husband with the router and dovetail jigs he'll need to make a toy box for our son. I know he wants these things, but I also know he doesn't know which specific brand or model he wants.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Welcome*



JM7 said:


> Hi everyone--
> 
> I am wanting to surprise my husband with the router and dovetail jigs he'll need to make a toy box for our son. I know he wants these things, but I also know he doesn't know which specific brand or model he wants.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. J is a very lucky man......


----------



## JM7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sound advice, Richard, but I'm going to be stubborn and stick to my original plan, so Bob, that's the exact rec'd I was looking for! Thanks for links for such a thorough kit for all he'll need!!

And James, it's mutual.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

online companies like Rockler ,Woodcraft maybe have combo specials coming up.Porter Cable is my router of choice.If you look at the porter cable look at the 690 it comes with or without a plunge base ,he can always get the plunge base later if he wants it.
Good Luck


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually, he doesn't need any of that. About 15 or so years ago I made a large toy box, for my son's mother-in-law, while she worked in a day care. Drew up two large frogs, one for each end. Oh, yes, all plywood construction. Cut the bottom, front, and back. Then glued everything together, using glue blocks along all joints; no metal in it at all. It held up thru all the day care time, then became my granddau's, and is now used by my grandson. And except for the horrible blue color on front and back, is just as good as news - I can't believe that was me painted that color.

And no top on it. I'm a firm believer in no tops for toy boxes meant for little kids. It's hard enough for little kids to put toys in at times, without giving them the added hardship of having to lift a top to do it. And knowing the top is going to slip and bang them on the head or hand. If you have two kids, then one is going to intentionally slam the top on the other; or talk the other into getting in the box, then hold the lid closed. So I do not believe in tops for toy boxes. If you do want to put a top on one, my suggestion is to wait until the kid is old enough to be responsible, then put a top on it so it can be used as a seat. 

So I would say just give the hubby a gift certificate or something and let him pick and choose what he wants. I know I seldom, if ever, get anything I like for Christmas, birthday, or whatever unless I actually tell what I want.


----------

